# Buckeye Sadie!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She looks like the Buceyes No 1 fan. Cute pictures.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Rob, she loves her new outfit.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> she loves her new outfit.


serious? she doesn't try to wriggle it off?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

she does look pretty happy in it


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at that precious face!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah!! Go Bucks!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, too cute! I love the 2nd and 3rd pictures! In the 1st picture she reminds me of my sisters lab mix Tacoma


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

what a smiley girl!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Ron nailed it! Heidi, Her coat is just great! My bridge dog, Rocky's coat was shiny like hers..Also black, it would shine in a dark room!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks very pretty in her buckeye sweater. The color is great with her dark color.


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

i love it! where do you find those types of jerseys for the dogs!!! Boomer probably wouldnt let me try one on him


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*smilin' Sadie*

My favorite is pose #3... Look at that smile!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Aw, Sadie girl, you look beautiful!!!  Go Bucks!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She is such a good girl for being her mommy's model! She looks pretty happy too!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

spruce said:


> serious? she doesn't try to wriggle it off?


No she wore it proudly...LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

boomers mom said:


> i love it! where do you find those types of jerseys for the dogs!!! Boomer probably wouldnt let me try one on him


I found this one at a Dollar Store, couldn't find any bigger ones for the boy's!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

jnmarr said:


> Ron nailed it! Heidi, Her coat is just great! My bridge dog, Rocky's coat was shiny like hers..Also black, it would shine in a dark room!


LOL, she does shine in a dark room!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

That face just bowls me over! She is such a beautiful girl.
Love the sweater too,.... and that's coming from a Wolverine fan! LOL!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> That face just bowls me over! She is such a beautiful girl.
> Love the sweater too,.... and that's coming from a Wolverine fan! LOL!


LOL...thanks


----------

